# Chef's Choice or minosharp sharpener for 70/30 bevel?



## john br (Jun 23, 2016)

Hello,

I'm willing to buy a 210 Gyuto Fujiwara FKM, they seem to be good for the price. 

As i'm lazy and have no particular skill with stone, I wonder if we can sharpen 70/30 knife with hand sharpener like Chef's Choice or minosharp.

I have tried wetstone on my cheap knives a few times, and it took me decades to get a cutting edge with a poor and unpredictable result.

I read on another post that it might be alright to only use slightly the third stage of CC before using.

So you guys what do you think about sharpening 70/30 bevel with those sharpener?

Thanks !


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

I don't know of a way where you won't more or less erase an asymmetric bevel with a pull through.


----------



## john br (Jun 23, 2016)

I would add that i don't need razor cut. 
My feeling is that even with a wet stone it would end by destroying 70/30 bevel.


----------



## john br (Jun 23, 2016)

foody518 said:


> I don't know of a way where you won't more or less erase an asymmetric bevel with a pull through.


 yes , but more or less at the end?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

John BR said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm lazy and have no particular skill with stone.


You need to fix this part right away. Then we can talk sharpening.


----------



## john br (Jun 23, 2016)

Benuser said:


> Putting a strictly symmetric edge on an essentially asymmetric blade will work for one or two sharpening sessions. After that, expect heavy steering and wedging. Better start sharpening the right side fairly behind the edge and follow its convexity. Put a straight bevel at a much higher angle on the left side to balance friction.


 OK you got me. I just bought a naniwa specialty stone 1000 and i'm gonna train sharpening on my Ikea chef's knife. Any advice to keep 70/30 with a stone?


----------



## john br (Jun 23, 2016)

Mike9 said:


> You need to fix this part right away. Then we can talk sharpening.


----------

